# side effects after BFN



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I had a BFN about a week ago but I'm still feeling kinda grotty.
I feel dizzy, weak and quite tired.
I'm wondering if this could still be some side effects from all the drugs?

 to all of you who are here on this board.

Mousky xx


----------



## Sparklyone (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Mousky

Had mine 2 weeks ago today and for the first week I was the same - a little dizzy, weak like a kitten and just plain knackered with a few hot flushes thrown in. With lots of lovely symptoms the pee sticks and af must be wrong    Promise it does get better- at the end of the second week feeling much more human and back to normal. Its just one h*ll of a come down when you get a BFN and drugs take a while to release there hold. Sorry about your BFN hun and best of luck in the future.

Sparklyone
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mousky   I think this is pretty normal, after all you've had lots of drugs plus plenty of emotion running through your body


----------

